# "Guidelines for choosing you new family pet from a breeder "



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:smpullhair: 

sometimes i just cant believe what goes on here and how many of you are so quick to judge not even knowing all the facts or what has happened :smilie_tischkante: 

the thread was taken down because it went from an informative general thread to a personal war thread, I moved it from view until I have the time to clean it up and put it back, everybody just calm down !!!!!!!!!!! I have had the flu all week and I do put time with my family ahead of explaining to everyone when and why I move a thread and when, how, if I put them back, joining in a thread of speculation is silly, if anyone has a problem with how I or any other admin or mod does something please contact me via PM

thanks

I will put the information back soon

CLOSED


----------

